# Is there an HGVC points chart?



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 26, 2008)

I need to know how this system works because a friend of mine just bought some points from a private party, and she thinks I know everything about timeshare.  I told her I don't, but she doesn't believe me.  :rofl:


----------



## UWSurfer (Apr 26, 2008)

Many of the Remax ad's on Ebay have a good chart contained in them.  Look up this listing and go about halfway down.

250230976398


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 26, 2008)

The TUG advice board also has the point charts but only for the existing resorts. http://www.tug2.net/advice/hgvc.htm
It doesn't include the newest resorts in Oahu, Big Island and New York.

This thread talks about the NY point structure - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64446


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 26, 2008)

Do you mean like here? www.alltimeshare.com/HiltonPointsPerSeason.html
... which has a very concise summary of the HGVC program.  

You get a deed; however, you do not have an unfettered right to use, exchange or deposit your TS... Instead, Hilton alots points based on the size+season of your unit.  You may use your points for reservations anywhere in the Hilton+RCI system.  The trick is to get the reservation you want; thus, you need to plan ahead, be persistent, and flexible about when+where.


----------



## OnMedic (Apr 27, 2008)

try...

www.hgvc.com/mg


----------

